

Are 64% of Features Really Rarely or Never Used? - ingve
https://www.mountaingoatsoftware.com/blog/are-64-of-features-really-rarely-or-never-used

======
drallison
Multiple optional features considered harmful. They complicate testing,
clutter the user experience, and do not generally bring much to the party. If
a feature is useful, it should be there (and not be optional).

Moreover, I am not a big fan of themes, backgrounds, colors, and elements of
fancy GUIs. They often seem more like noise that has to be tolerated than an
assist in getting the job done. The waste computer cycles without providing
anything in return, to say nothing about the fact that programming them is a
major time sink. A text command line interface is often better than some
sequence of buttons, clicks, and moves. Moreover, a GUI often comes with a
predisposition to doing things by hand rather than doing them by programming
(scripting).

